
Design of LuaJIT 2.0 (2009) - obl
http://lua-users.org/lists/lua-l/2009-11/msg00089.html
======
saagarjha
> I cannot guarantee it to be free of third-party IP however. In fact nobody
> can. Writing software has become a minefield and any moderately complex
> piece of software is probably (unknowingly to the author) encumbered by
> hundreds of dubious patents. This especially applies to compilers. The
> curent IP system is broken and software patents must be abolished. Ceterum
> censeo.

Somewhat related, Apple seems to be filing dubious patents on Swift.
Discussion from a couple of days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18997302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18997302)

------
coleifer
I use luajit in a few places in my own stack (Redis, Kyoto Tycoon) and
appreciate how magically fast it is. I have no idea how to approach a post
like this. SSA, FOLD, it's all Greek to me. I feel pretty satisfied swapping
an n^2 loop for an nlogn implementation, but this is a completely different
level. Grateful for this library and for the fact that I don't have to
understand it to use it (it's good to be humbled).

Also anecdotally, I think raptorjit is a kind of next incarnation of luajit.
[https://github.com/raptorjit/raptorjit](https://github.com/raptorjit/raptorjit)

Actually, found this on the raptorjit readme, a list of helpful optimization
resources:
[https://github.com/raptorjit/raptorjit/blob/master/README.md...](https://github.com/raptorjit/raptorjit/blob/master/README.md#optimization-
resources)

~~~
le-mark
Note raptorjit is a fork of luajit.

